# Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht



## matteo92 (6. Februar 2011)

*Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Da mein Case vorne kein Lüfter besitzt wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob es Module oder irgendwelche Adapter gibt mit denen ich ein Lüfter in mehrere 5.25 Schächte bauen kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Ja sowas gibts, siehe hier: Scythe Kama Bay Plus schwarz 5.25" Systemkühler (SCKB-2000BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gibts auch von anderen Herstellern, musste halt mal gucken.

Alternativ tuns auch einfach Kabelbinder.


----------



## Ceralion (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Dies ist ein lüfter, welcher zur Fesplattenkühlung gedacht ist.
Titan Festplattenkühler für Frontmontage, 5,25", schwarz-silber Festplattenkühler mit 2 Lüftern zum Einbau im 5,25" Schacht - kabelfreak.de - Patchkabel, Glasfaser, LWL, Netzwerk, Switch, USV


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Hey .. 

ich habe mir vorkurzem das hier bestellt ... benötigte auch sowas wie du beschrieben hast !!

--> Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Aluminum-Frontblenden » Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit - black

Dazu baue ich dann einen anderen "besseren" Lüfter ein ... 

-> Deine Wahl !!

MLG Olching_Zocker


----------



## elohim (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Frontblenden » Lian Li BZ-502B Cooling Kit - black

zu spät 

der Lüfter ist übrigens ganz akzeptabel, je nach dem welche Ansprüche du hast


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2011)

Es gibt auch bei eBa' diese pc Klimaanlagen.
Könnte auch was sein!


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*



Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Hey ..
> 
> ich habe mir vorkurzem das hier bestellt ... benötigte auch sowas wie du beschrieben hast !!
> 
> ...


Habe ich ebenfalls bestellt und seit einigen Wochen im Betrieb - klare Empfehlung von mir. Qualitativ ist Lian Li eh kaum zu toppen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Bei 20 Talern für das Lian Li Gebläse könnte man auch 10 Taler drauf packen und zb. ein Coolermaster Elite / Xigmatek Asgard Gehäuse neu kaufen. Nur mal so als Gedankengang


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 20 Talern für das Lian Li Gebläse könnte man auch 10 Taler drauf packen und zb. ein Coolermaster Elite / Xigmatek Asgard Gehäuse neu kaufen. Nur mal so als Gedankengang



Erlich sind die so günstig? Oo wusste ich gar ned, werd ich gleich mal gucken für mein 2tes Projekt.  
BTW. Zu viel Duck Tales geschaut? Taler xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für 5.25 Schacht*

Könnte sein, das Teuro Zeichen ist doch langweilig. Hier mal das Cooler Master Elite 310 , Cooler Master Elite 330  und das Xigmatek Asgard


----------

